# 94-98 dodge cummins 12v 5spd ext. cab 4x4



## breymeyerfam

seems me and everyone else on the planet is looking for one! if its not priced like gold its gone before i call!!!! :censored:


----------



## mdavlee

Yes they are getting hard to find in decent shape that aren't priced at 15k.


----------



## Peacock

I just bought a '95 ext cab long bed. 4x4, manual trans. with 315k from the original owner for $2500. It's a 3/4 ton. Runs like a champ. 

Recently saw a flatbed 1 ton 12 valve 4x4 reg. cab with a 5 speed go for 6k with 180k on it.


----------



## mdavlee

I sold my 97 with 210k on it with rebuilt engine for 9k back in May. It was 4x4 5 spd. club cab.


----------



## Peacock

I guess the reason they sell for such a high price is the fact that they are probably the best all around diesel pickups ever built.


----------



## blackdiesel

Peacock said:


> I guess the reason they sell for such a high price is the fact that they are probably the best all around diesel pickups ever built.



you got that right


----------



## mdavlee

That's the best engine ever been put in a pickup truck. My second favorite is the 89-93 dodges.


----------



## breymeyerfam

still lookin. there's some pretty cheap 24v's out there. any personal opinions on em and why?


----------



## mdavlee

I had 2 of them. An 01 and 02. The 01 was a good truck, no problems in 75k miles. The 02 I bought used and had injection pump die in less than 2k miles. Blew head gasket, always run hot after the blown head gasket. If you keep up on maintenance and get a fass, airdog, or fuel boss is probably the best lift pump. If you do that and monitor fuel pressure to the injection pump they can be a good reliable truck. The injection pump will cost about $1100 to replace when it goes out.


----------



## breymeyerfam

called about a 97 12v earlier today... had 688k.


----------



## Art Vandelay

City or highway?


----------



## breymeyerfam

guy pulled travel trailers. also found a 24v on CL that had 980k. wont find a gas truck with that many miles.


----------



## indiansprings

Bought my wood hauler two years ago, 1995 Dodge 3/4 ton 4x4 with cummins regular cab with the automatic, it was a bank repo 180k miles in great condition for 1500 dollars, got 215 on it now with no problems.


----------



## breymeyerfam

anyone find me a ext cab 4x4 5spd yet?(not all rusty) should have around 7k to buy a truck with shortly.


----------



## madmax

breymeyerfam said:


> still lookin. there's some pretty cheap 24v's out there. any personal opinions on em and why?



My opinion, try to stay away from em, to many electronics involved, Personally, I would pay more for the 12v for the simple reason you can make it start and run, just my 2 cents, best of luck with whatever you end up with!


----------



## breymeyerfam

madmax said:


> My opinion, try to stay away from em, to many electronics involved, Personally, I would pay more for the 12v for the simple reason you can make it start and run, just my 2 cents, best of luck with whatever you end up with!



Yup, already decided on a gen2 12v. now just to find one i can afford.


----------



## MNGuns

I own two. One is a 95 3500 2wd DRW, the other a 96 4X4 SRW. Had both for a bit over two years now, 180k on both. The DRW was $6800, the SRW was $7500. Both have the NV4500 tranny, and I can't think of a better setup. I tow with both daily. 

The NV4500 has a small issue with losing fifth gear. Simple enough to fix, but if you fix it, do it right. Last week the SRW made a helluva bang as I left the light in town. Lost all power to the wheels. Towed it to my shop and found the main shaft had broken. Some yahoo had reset the main shaft nut, and for good measure tacked it in three place. Not a good idea. Swapped that tranny for a reman local. $1350, plus $350 worth of new clutch since I had it open. Should be good for another 250k miles or so.

One thought...find a wore out V10 truck and swap in a fresh 12v and tranny..?


----------



## STLfirewood

I know it's not a 12v but my friend is getting ready to sell his 2002 Dodge 3/4 ton quad cab 4x4 6-speed diesel long bed. This is a very clean one owner truck. It has never pulled heavy (fishing boat). It's never had a goose neck ball. Yo won;t find a much cleaner truck. It would be worth traveling for. He wants 11k for it. It has 180k miles. Very nice truck. 

Scott


----------



## Scott39

I bought my 95' single cab last year with only 120k on it. it is almost like new still. It's a longbed, NV4500, HD package, 4:11 gears, gear vendor overdrive.
I paid $9,500 for it, I wouldn't won't any other truck.
And it doesn't take much to make more horse power or torque, if you need it.


----------



## mdavlee

I've always wanted to put a 12v in a 99 and up Ford super duty.


----------



## MNGuns

mdavlee said:


> I've always wanted to put a 12v in a 99 and up Ford super duty.




When the 6.0L in my 2005 F350 died, I seriously looked into swapping a Cummins into it. Luckily for my wallet, I found a buyer for the Ford as is.


----------



## huskystihl

Local guy has 500k on his 12v, great motors! The 95-97 powerstrokes were pretty dam good as well. I know of quite a few with 3-500k plus. The only problem with either one around here is finding one thats not rusted out. Everytime I go on vacation to somewhere warm I go truck shopping in hopes of getting lucky. My 95 powerstroke is rust free but it's taken alot of work and i've had it undercoated every couple years which is where the cancer starts on trucks around here.


----------



## craddock

I had a 98 2500 ram and traded it for a 07 with the 6.7 cummins and I had nothing but trouble out of it. The 98 was perfect but I got an itch to trade it in and I just recently got rid of the 07 and bought a new 2010 2500 ram with the 6.7 and a standard shift 6 speed. So for it has been perfect but it is too new to tell yet. I pull a 25 ft. gooseneck with it . The old 12 valves were the truck. They were the easiest to modify and they were die hards. I think that the 6.7 is a long way from proving itself like the 5.9.


----------



## Bob95065

I have a 97 2500 extended cab 4x4 with the NV4500 5 speed transmission. I bought it in 4/07 with 210k on the odometer. I can put almost a cord of split wood on it and it drives like it isn't there. Also I put 30 gallons of diesel in the tank and I go over 600 miles. It is by far the best truck I have ever had.

It took me over 2 years checking craigslist every day to find it. It had been neglected by the PO. I fix cars in my spare time so I got it running right and learned a lot about the truck in the process.

I have been told this is a million mile engine in a 100,000 mile truck.

You may want to check these sites:

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/
http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/

There are classified ads there that may give you a lead. My advice is avoid anything with extream mods and anything with an automatic transmission.


----------



## huskystihl

7.3 powerstrokes and the 5.9 cummins were probably 2 of the best diesel engines ever made. The cummins was the most powerful to get the load up to speed while the 7.3 is best at keeping it trucking. The only knock I have on the cummins is the in cab noise, reminds me of riding in a watering can during a hail storm, Everytime I think minds loud my buddy's makes me appreciate it. I did just put a stage 2 afe intake on my ford and it increased the noise a bit but also offered more turbo whistle and midrange power.


----------



## djberg

ha ha ha yeah cummins great engine junk truck around it, ford/international good engine good truck and chevy 6.5 mid 90's diesel great truck but too many issues with the engine...

just went over that whole deal and ended up with a 95' f250 centurion with 158k on it for 3k...

not a bad deal other than the dana 50 and non dually 10.25, but she has duals any ways with spacers, and factory stacks that don't cost bed space!!!!!!


----------



## PLMCRZY

djberg said:


> ha ha ha yeah cummins great engine junk truck around it, ford/international good engine good truck and chevy 6.5 mid 90's diesel great truck but too many issues with the engine...
> 
> just went over that whole deal and ended up with a 95' f250 centurion with 158k on it for 3k...
> 
> not a bad deal other than the dana 50 and non dually 10.25, but she has duals any ways with spacers, and factory stacks that don't cost bed space!!!!!!


Factory stacks huh


----------



## djberg

oh yeah they come up the side of the cab in front of the aluminum flat bed...

here's a pic back in the 90's centurion sold a factory upgraded f250 that was the state fair prize animal hauler... or showman's truck.... real oak trim inside and every thing...

sorry too big to up load here so i put them on my flickr...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djberg/4774279671/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djberg/4774283381/sizes/l/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djberg/4774919750/sizes/l/

so well named the redneck express...


----------



## KRS

Love my '96 Ram 2500 HD.
195k miles.
It's close to 200HP unlike some of these newer ones at 350+, but I wouldn't trade mine for any of them.

KDP tabbed
TC lockup switch
Exhaust manifold will be next

KRS


----------



## madmax

Judging by this thread, it appears a Cummins never Dies.


----------



## stihl 440

madmax said:


> My opinion, try to stay away from em, to many electronics involved, Personally, I would pay more for the 12v for the simple reason you can make it start and run, just my 2 cents, best of luck with whatever you end up with!




Me & dad have two of them...he has a 99' Quad cab long bed 24v 5spd...I have a 02' Quad cab short bed 24v 5spd. Both trucks have stainless steel straight pipes...& AEM intakes...i have a smarty in mine with the updated wild software...& dad is in the process of getting an edge comp or quadzilla adrenaline...hes not decided yet. We tow with both trucks almost daily...without a problem. The first thing we did to both trucks when we got them is put lift pumps on them...dad has a raptor 150...& I have an airdog DF165...mine holds 18lbs of fuel pressure constantly & dads holds 17lbs of pressure without a hitch. You can make a 24v just as reliable as a 12v by swapping the manual 2nd gen p7100 injection pump & gear off of a 12v & converting the 24v to it...guys usually do this for reliability or performance reasons or both. Im doing it to mine this winter...for both reasons of course.  But a 12 valve is hard to beat...& yes they are getting hard to find...as im looking for one as well...for a work/play/mudding truck.


----------



## madmax

stihl 440 said:


> Me & dad have two of them...he has a 99' Quad cab long bed 24v 5spd...I have a 02' Quad cab short bed 24v 5spd. Both trucks have stainless steel straight pipes...& AEM intakes...i have a smarty in mine with the updated wild software...& dad is in the process of getting an edge comp or quadzilla adrenaline...hes not decided yet. We tow with both trucks almost daily...without a problem. The first thing we did to both trucks when we got them is put lift pumps on them...dad has a raptor 150...& I have an airdog DF165...mine holds 18lbs of fuel pressure constantly & dads holds 17lbs of pressure without a hitch. You can make a 24v just as reliable as a 12v by swapping the manual 2nd gen p7100 injection pump & gear off of a 12v & converting the 24v to it...guys usually do this for reliability or performance reasons or both. Im doing it to mine this winter...for both reasons of course.  But a 12 valve is hard to beat...& yes they are getting hard to find...as im looking for one as well...for a work/play/mudding truck.



I have a 99, (finally p-pumped, thank God!) and my Dad is driving a stock 00, (He's running a FASS 150), the main problem I have with the stock 24v, is the sensors seem to try to pick the worst time to quit. It seems they can tell you are 1500 mi. from home, then they no worky. Plus, IMHO, the vp-44 pump is the biggest P.O.S Cummins ever bolted to their engines.

But then again, I take a look at the newer ones, they make the vp's look fairly sensible.


----------



## stihl 440

madmax said:


> I have a 99, (finally p-pumped, thank God!) and my Dad is driving a stock 00, (He's running a FASS 150), the main problem I have with the stock 24v, is the sensors seem to try to pick the worst time to quit. It seems they can tell you are 1500 mi. from home, then they no worky. Plus, IMHO, the vp-44 pump is the biggest P.O.S Cummins ever bolted to their engines.
> 
> But then again, I take a look at the newer ones, they make the vp's look fairly sensible.



Which hp P7100 did you decide to put on 175hp or the bigger 215hp pump?....im lookin for a used but good 215hp pump..i have a 175hp pump now but it has issues...i would rather sell it to someone who wants it for a core...or just use it as a core myself and buy a 13mm scheid diesel built 215hp pump...if i found a good used 215hp pump i probably would buy it straght out...i dont really want to throw money at it right now...i figure ill convert my truck to P7100 over winter. And yes im not a fan of the vp44 either...they're a good pump when they work....but starve them of fuel pressure and you'll have problems. And yes the newer common rail cummins and 6.7 cummins have the CP3 inj. pump...they are more relable than the vp44 but have complex electronics compared to even the vp44 trucks....lol:agree2:


----------



## madmax

stihl 440 said:


> Which hp P7100 did you decide to put on 175hp or the bigger 215hp pump?....im lookin for a used but good 215hp pump..i have a 175hp pump now but it has issues...i would rather sell it to someone who wants it for a core...or just use it as a core myself and buy a 13mm scheid diesel built 215hp pump...if i found a good used 215hp pump i probably would buy it straght out...i dont really want to throw money at it right now...i figure ill convert my truck to P7100 over winter. And yes im not a fan of the vp44 either...they're a good pump when they work....but starve them of fuel pressure and you'll have problems. And yes the newer common rail cummins and 6.7 cummins have the CP3 inj. pump...they are more relable than the vp44 but have complex electronics compared to even the vp44 trucks....lol:agree2:



Sorry it took so long to answer,(seems like not many hrs in the day lately), I'm running the 175 pump for the time being, so far no issues, but I would like to trade up to the 215 the first time that finances allow. 

And I agree 100% about the common rails being complex, but then again, I'm still learning things about the old first Gen.'s. I figure by the time I'm about 87 yrs. old, I might have the newer ones figured out.


----------



## mdavlee

The 175 pump being one off a 95 manual tranny truck? That pump is pretty much identical to the 160 pump. They like a little more timing than the 180 and 215s. The old first gens are reliable as the sun coming up and easy to work on. They won't make a whole lot of power but a set of injectors and timing bump they will pull right with the new trucks.


----------



## stihl 440

mdavlee said:


> The 175 pump being one off a 95 manual tranny truck? That pump is pretty much identical to the 160 pump. They like a little more timing than the 180 and 215s. The old first gens are reliable as the sun coming up and easy to work on. They won't make a whole lot of power but a set of injectors and timing bump they will pull right with the new trucks.



I agree...but its hard to beat those P7100's for fuel delivery in mass and pressure, and rpm capability....its hard to get a VE truck to 500hp with a re-worked 13mm pump head, high quality injectors and twin turbo's and other stuff...reliable as hell though...so are 24 valves with a P7100 though...lolol


----------



## madmax

mdavlee said:


> The 175 pump being one off a 95 manual tranny truck? That pump is pretty much identical to the 160 pump. They like a little more timing than the 180 and 215s. The old first gens are reliable as the sun coming up and easy to work on. They won't make a whole lot of power but a set of injectors and timing bump they will pull right with the new trucks.



Actually, the last engine it was bolted to was a 96, (but I was told it was not the stock pump), the 96 engine took a digger, got kinda hot and cracked the block behind the oil cooler, so I swapped for it just for the pump, gear, etc.etc.
To be totally honest, I dont think my engine has the power now, that it had before,(with the vp), but at least it starts everytime, I would never go back.
Sometimes trying to figure out the electronic malfunctions with the vp was like,:deadhorse::deadhorse:, and it didnt want to get back up.


----------

